# OBS twitch server list outdated



## Omeguis (Mar 5, 2022)

Hello! According to https://stream.twitch.tv/ingests/ there's a server in Buenos Aires, Argentina 

rtmp://bue01.contribute.live-video.net/app/{stream_key}

But I can't seem to find it in OBS using account login, the only way in which I can connect is manually w stream key and everything. Is there a way I can refresh this dropdown in order to just login w twitch accounts or do we have to wait for a future update to add more servers to those already available?


----------



## mrtakeshi (Mar 8, 2022)

solo le aparece a algunos, cuando stremeo desde la casa de mi novia me aparece y cuando vuelvo a mi casa no está, espero que lo arreglen pronto ya que es buena ventaja tener el server de argentina (soy chileno) me da mucho menos ping y mejor tiempo de respuesta al chat.


----------



## RojoinGamer (Mar 13, 2022)

Mira, no te vengo a solucionar el problema, pero gracias a vos ahora el stream me anda mejor, se te quiere mucho<3


----------



## Harold (Mar 13, 2022)

The server list updates automatically and is generated by twitch's API


----------



## El Grumete (Mar 21, 2022)

Encontre una solucion.
En OBS vayan a ajustes -  Emision.
Alli elijan "Personalizado"  y en donde dice Servidor colocan

*rtmp://bue01.contribute.live-video.net/app/*

Y abajo donde dice Clave de transmision, la clave de Twich que usan para transmitir

Y mas abajo tildan donde dice "Usar autenticacion" y ponen su usuario y clave.

Funciona perfecto.


----------



## Harold (Mar 21, 2022)

El Grumete said:


> Encontre una solucion.
> En OBS vayan a ajustes -  Emision.
> Alli elijan "Personalizado"  y en donde dice Servidor colocan
> 
> ...


Note: using this method is not recommended and will not give you authenticated docks like chat, stream information and activity feed.


----------



## sifyro (May 8, 2022)

Gracias, voy a probar y digo que tal me va. Soy de Chile tambien :3!


----------

